# My Jester Bean talking! (:



## WeasleyLover (Jun 28, 2012)

*Here is a short video of my Citron Cockatoo, Jester Bean, talking. He has the sweetest baby voice. 

[nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ea2GUJtmJ7w"]Jester Bean talking - YouTube[/nomedia]
*



WeasleyLover said:


> *Just a note: In the video, Jester is sitting with me out in our fully screened in porch area, not just outside. Our porch is awesome for letting the birdies get some sunshine, while being safe at the same time! *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aw, what a handsome boy! He's precious and I do love his little voice  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

What a cute boy! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WeasleyLover (Jun 28, 2012)

*Thank you StarlingWings and Nuxi! I love my cute boy, even though he is a grumpy guy! *


----------



## WeasleyLover (Jun 28, 2012)

*Just a note: In the video, Jester is sitting with me out in our fully screened in porch area, not just outside. Our porch is awesome for letting the birdies get some sunshine, while being safe at the same time! *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Maddy,

Jester is awesome! It's wonderful you have such a lovely screened in porch to allow Jester to have some fresh air and sunshine when you are spending time with him. *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your Jester seems to be a really sweet fellow! 
I'm glad him and your flock are able to take full advantage of the screened in porch area! :thumbsup:


----------

